# Advice on overseas tv



## Woodwoc (Dec 5, 2012)

I will be transferring to Japan permanently soon and my company will be paying for my cargo as well. As I just bought a new tv I was wondering if anyone has bring their tv over to Japan and able to watch the local channels. My tv is both PAL and NTSC but I understand that japan is using digital now. If I get a sky perfect box will it solve my problem?

Thanks


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

All broadcast TV in Japan is digital now. But you should be able to use your TV with either cable service or SkyPerfect as long as the converter you get has a video output (mine does and they may all have but it doesn't hurt to ask). There are also inexpensive set-top boxes that convert digital TV into video if you don't want to spring for cable or satellite service. The standard video format here is NTSC.


----------



## Woodwoc (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Lara for the reply. Just some additional questions. I am keen to watch football, especially English Premier League. Is SkyPerfect the better choice? Roughly how much is the startup cost, ie, installation and buying the box.


----------

